# kioti dk 35 hand throttle cable



## wtmcevoy55 (11 mo ago)

Does the part on the inside of the cab come apart so i can see the cable . The cable will work the throttle but is scrapes like it is off a pulley ? the cables are enclosed into the cab


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I believe the scraping you feel is the resistance in the cable to overcome the spring on the injection pump throttle lever. Both my Kubota's are exactly the same


----------

